# back to your best



## learner (Aug 21, 2010)

hey guys,
              how long does it take to for you guys to get back to your best lifts after say a long 2 to 3 months lay off, i know its quiet person specific but just wanna know your individual experiences.

thanks guys.


----------



## rAJJIN (Aug 21, 2010)

usualy I can get back on track pretty fast. A few weeks of getting after it ill be back on the rite track.
A few months You should reach or pass up where you were before.


----------



## learner (Aug 21, 2010)

rAJJIN said:


> usualy I can get back on track pretty fast. A few weeks of getting after it ill be back on the rite track.
> A few months You should reach or pass up where you were before.




last time(2months back) my personal best on 
inclines was 315 x 8
declines 350 x 6 to 8
deads 500 x 10
squats 450 x 14
leg press 750 x 30
shrugs 550 x 15

this was my first week.... i did my work sets with 225 on all major movements..fuckin too sore every where
here on my plan every week is to make 25 to 45 pound jumps every week on these bread and butter movements, untill i reach my previous best


----------



## rAJJIN (Aug 21, 2010)

Shoot those are some SOLID lifts! Must be a good size fella.
Good luck to ya buddy!


----------



## Tyrone (Aug 22, 2010)

rAJJIN said:


> Shoot those are some SOLID lifts! Must be a good size fella.
> Good luck to ya buddy!



Sheesh, no shit...

315 for a full set of 8....I mean, I'm decent at over head presses but I give a full on hand shake to most that do that.


----------



## learner (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 23, 2010)

learner said:


> hey guys,
> how long does it take to for you guys to get back to your best lifts after say a long 2 to 3 months lay off, i know its quiet person specific but just wanna know your individual experiences.
> 
> thanks guys.



Its doesnt take long. Muscle memory is a wonderful thing. I would say 2-4 weeks.


----------



## big.brs (Sep 9, 2010)

Moreover 3-4 weeks only and I may join back, since a long term delay will force to make you away from where were you actually..


----------



## Big A (Sep 10, 2010)

Tyrone said:


> Sheesh, no shit...
> 
> 315 for a full set of 8....I mean, I'm decent at over head presses but I give a full on hand shake to most that do that.



You should see Justin doing 415 for 10 over and over on the seated behind neck shoulder press. You just stand behind him "spotting" him, feeling REALLY small.


----------



## Tyrone (Sep 10, 2010)

Big A said:


> You should see Justin doing 415 for 10 over and over on the seated behind neck shoulder press. You just stand behind him "spotting" him, feeling REALLY small.



Damn!!!  Justin is a Freak

I remember seeing him in a video squatting with 2-3 guys(I think 3) sitting stacked staight up on his shoulders like a normal dude would with his one little kid.  Justin seemed to be doing it with ease.


----------

